# What is going on in SMA?



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have not heard of these bombings before this article hit the air waves, what is going on?

Explosion injures 6 in San Miguel de Allende


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I have not heard of these bombings before this article hit the air waves, what is going on?
> 
> Explosion injures 6 in San Miguel de Allende


Extortionists sending a clear message.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

A friend has been sending me reports of increasing violence in Guanajuato State, including bombings in San Miguel. It appears that cartel action in increasing in the area. There was a protest downtown in SMA against the violence in the last few days.


----------

